# Ordine:"Donnarumma? Raiola e la famiglia contro il Milan".



## admin (7 Giugno 2017)

Franco Ordine, prima firma de Il Giornale, sul caso Donnarumma e sulla questione rinnovo:"Non sono così sicuro che alla fine Donnarumma firmerà il rinnovo. Non c'è solo Raiola che vorrebbe fare un dispetto al Milan cinese ed in ogni caso vorrebbe solo un rinnovo con tanto di clausola rescissoria. C'è anche la famiglia Donnarumma che ha delle ruggini con Milan, causate dal fatto che il club, club anno fa, scaricò il fratello Antonio. Lo stesso Gigio non ha mai detto pubblicamente di voler restare al Milan".


----------



## admin (7 Giugno 2017)

E' il caso di cominciare ad intonare:"Ve ne andate o no, ve ne andate sì o no" ?


----------



## sballotello (7 Giugno 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Franco Ordine, prima firma de Il Giornale, sul caso Donnarumma e sulla questione rinnovo:"Non sono così sicuro che alla fine Donnarumma firmerà il rinnovo. Non c'è solo Raiola che vorrebbe fare un dispetto al Milan cinese ed in ogni caso vorrebbe solo un rinnovo con tanto di clausola rescissoria. C'è anche la famiglia Donnarumma che ha delle ruggini con Milan, causate dal fatto che il club, club anno fa, scaricò il fratello Antonio. Lo stesso Gigio non ha mai detti pubblicamente di voler restare al Milan".



se avessero voluto firmare il contratto lo avrebbero fatto da un pezzo, questo penso sia chiaro per tutti


----------



## Tahva (7 Giugno 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Franco Ordine, prima firma de Il Giornale, sul caso Donnarumma e sulla questione rinnovo:"Non sono così sicuro che alla fine Donnarumma firmerà il rinnovo. Non c'è solo Raiola che vorrebbe fare un dispetto al Milan cinese ed in ogni caso vorrebbe solo un rinnovo con tanto di clausola rescissoria. C'è anche la famiglia Donnarumma che ha delle ruggini con Milan, causate dal fatto che il club, club anno fa, scaricò il fratello Antonio. Lo stesso Gigio non ha mai detti pubblicamente di voler restare al Milan".


Ma cosa c'azzecca quella pippa di Antonio in tutta questa storia?


----------



## Coripra (7 Giugno 2017)

sballotello ha scritto:


> se avessero voluto firmare il contratto lo avrebbero fatto da un pezzo, questo penso sia chiaro per tutti



Sicuro partente al 90% imho.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (7 Giugno 2017)

ordine un altro da prendere a legnate, altro che decano e minc...te varie.

La famiglia sarebbe arrabbiata con il Milan Cinese perchè un anno fa (quando i cinesi non c'erano) hanno mandato via il fratello?

Quando uno parte per voler spandere M.


----------



## diavoloINme (7 Giugno 2017)

La figura pessima l'hanno ormai fatta, si stanno preparando la scusa per uscirne un pò meno male?
Via via dal milan zii, nipoti e pronipoti.


----------



## Tifo'o (7 Giugno 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Franco Ordine, prima firma de Il Giornale, sul caso Donnarumma e sulla questione rinnovo:"Non sono così sicuro che alla fine Donnarumma firmerà il rinnovo. Non c'è solo Raiola che vorrebbe fare un dispetto al Milan cinese ed in ogni caso vorrebbe solo un rinnovo con tanto di clausola rescissoria. C'è anche la famiglia Donnarumma che ha delle ruggini con Milan, causate dal fatto che il club, club anno fa, scaricò il fratello Antonio. Lo stesso Gigio non ha mai detti pubblicamente di voler restare al Milan".



Questa gente fa solo schifo..

Il Milan, società ed allenatore, hanno mandato in campo un 16enne, perché ci hanno creduto, prendendosi tutte le responsabilità. IN qualsiasi altra squadra del mondo, sto Donnarumma avrebbe esordito a 20 anni forse o anche di più o forse non avrebbe mai avuto questa possibilità. Anche quando incominciava ha fare le prime papere all'inizio, il Milan ha avuto pazienza di continuare. Sinisa ha avuto la pazienza di continuare, quando forse in altre società sarebbe finto in panchina ed arrivederci.

Ci si dimentica sempre quello che una squadra fa per te. 

MA VIA VIA.


----------



## PoloNegativo (7 Giugno 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Franco Ordine, prima firma de Il Giornale, sul caso Donnarumma e sulla questione rinnovo:"Non sono così sicuro che alla fine Donnarumma firmerà il rinnovo. Non c'è solo Raiola che vorrebbe fare un dispetto al Milan cinese ed in ogni caso vorrebbe solo un rinnovo con tanto di clausola rescissoria. C'è anche la famiglia Donnarumma che ha delle ruggini con Milan, causate dal fatto che il club, club anno fa, scaricò il fratello Antonio. *Lo stesso Gigio non ha mai detti pubblicamente di voler restare al Milan*".


Supposizioni spacciate per verità posso ancora ancora accettarle, ma falsità no.
Donnarumma potrebbe anche aver mentito nelle dichiarazioni, ciò nonostante lui ha già detto "spero di restare" in qualche occasione.


----------



## smallball (7 Giugno 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Franco Ordine, prima firma de Il Giornale, sul caso Donnarumma e sulla questione rinnovo:"Non sono così sicuro che alla fine Donnarumma firmerà il rinnovo. Non c'è solo Raiola che vorrebbe fare un dispetto al Milan cinese ed in ogni caso vorrebbe solo un rinnovo con tanto di clausola rescissoria. C'è anche la famiglia Donnarumma che ha delle ruggini con Milan, causate dal fatto che il club, club anno fa, scaricò il fratello Antonio. Lo stesso Gigio non ha mai detti pubblicamente di voler restare al Milan".



via via ,grazie


----------



## Jaqen (7 Giugno 2017)

Io sinceramente non mi fido di Franco Ordine e di quello che dice. Certo è che la situazione che Raiola ha creato è assurda e imbarazzante. Praticamente si è messo contro TUTTA la tifoseria italiana, proprio nell'anno dell'addio dell'ultima bandiera del calcio Italiano. Pazzesco, se ne vada anche Gigio.. Non mi stupirei se si rovinasse anche lui, ricordo che anche un altro si è montato la testa un po' troppo velocemente, sempre assistito da Raiola.


----------



## admin (7 Giugno 2017)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Io sinceramente non mi fido di Franco Ordine e di quello che dice. Certo è che la situazione che Raiola ha creato è assurda e imbarazzante. Praticamente si è messo contro TUTTA la tifoseria italiana, proprio nell'anno dell'addio dell'ultima bandiera del calcio Italiano. Pazzesco, se ne vada anche Gigio.. Non mi stupirei se si rovinasse anche lui, ricordo che anche un altro si è montato la testa un po' troppo velocemente, sempre assistito da Raiola.



Se se ne va, secondo me, si rovina al 100%.

Chi ha lasciato il Milan, anche al top, ha sempre deluso le aspettative. Figuriamoci uno di 18 anni.


----------



## Tifo'o (7 Giugno 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Se se ne va, secondo me, si rovina al 100%.
> 
> Chi ha lasciato il Milan, anche al top, ha sempre deluso le aspettative. Figuriamoci uno di 18 anni.



L'unico è stato IBra, che ha lasciato il Milan e si è dirittura migliorati ma lì lui non voleva andarsene.

I vari Sheva e Caca sono stati davvero dei pacchi.

Io comunque vorrei vedere Donnarumma al Bernabeu quando incominciare a fare una due papere.. finirà già nella brace. E reggere la pressione in quel forno è davvero difficile.


----------



## MaggieCloun (7 Giugno 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Franco Ordine, prima firma de Il Giornale, sul caso Donnarumma e sulla questione rinnovo:"Non sono così sicuro che alla fine Donnarumma firmerà il rinnovo. Non c'è solo Raiola che vorrebbe fare un dispetto al Milan cinese ed in ogni caso vorrebbe solo un rinnovo con tanto di clausola rescissoria. C'è anche la famiglia Donnarumma che ha delle ruggini con Milan, causate dal fatto che il club, club anno fa, scaricò il fratello Antonio. Lo stesso Gigio non ha mai detto pubblicamente di voler restare al Milan".



Non penso che centri anche perchè che centra il Milan cinese con la cessione del fratello?????detto questo comunque è chiaro che la famiglia non sta prendendo un "posizione" e lo sta lasciando allo "sbando", il problema è che la cessione vuol dire andare in giro con Neto ma anche no eh.


----------



## Crox93 (7 Giugno 2017)

Non vedo l'ora se ne vada questo inutile bamboccio montato.
Via dal nostro Milan, smettila di infangare la nostra storia e i nostri colori stupido demente


----------



## Ragnet_7 (7 Giugno 2017)

Sisi caro Franco , già me lo vedo il papà di Gigio (milanista dalla nascita) a dire al figlio di rifiutare 5 milioni di euro l'anno perchè arrabbiati per Antonio


----------



## Oronzo Cana (7 Giugno 2017)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> L'unico è stato IBra, che ha lasciato il Milan e si è dirittura migliorati ma lì lui non voleva andarsene.
> 
> I vari Sheva e Caca sono stati davvero dei pacchi.
> 
> Io comunque vorrei vedere Donnarumma al Bernabeu quando incominciare a fare una due papere.. finirà già nella brace. E reggere la pressione in quel forno è davvero difficile.



infatti, donnarumma ha alternato parate spettacolari a papere , per fortuna sua noi tifosi abbiamo chiuso un occhio perche in questo milan disastrato era una delle pochissime note felici. Un caso simile a quello di donnarumma è stata quella di scuffet, exploit a 17 anni ma poi sparito dai radar, forse la prossima stagione a 21 anni farà il titolare nell'udinese.


----------



## Jino (7 Giugno 2017)

Ma vi pare che perchè non è stato confermato il fratellone qualche anno fa, per palesi incapacità di giocare nel Milan, si mettono a fare una battaglia?! Il fratello non c'entra assolutamente nulla su.


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (7 Giugno 2017)

A me sinceramente questo bamboccio, la sua famiglia ed il suo procuratore han proprio stancato. Gli è stata sottoposta una offerta di contratto super, la accetti o lo si metta sul mercato, in tempi brevi (io non avrei nemmeno aspettato la famosa settimana per la decisione).

E, se decidesse di firmare il prolungamento, sappia che nulla è più come prima per noi tifosi


----------



## Chrissonero (7 Giugno 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Se se ne va, secondo me, si rovina al 100%.
> 
> Chi ha lasciato il Milan, anche al top, ha sempre deluso le aspettative. Figuriamoci uno di 18 anni.



Anche io sono convinto di quello.


----------



## Underhill84 (7 Giugno 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Franco Ordine, prima firma de Il Giornale, sul caso Donnarumma e sulla questione rinnovo:"Non sono così sicuro che alla fine Donnarumma firmerà il rinnovo. Non c'è solo Raiola che vorrebbe fare un dispetto al Milan cinese ed in ogni caso vorrebbe solo un rinnovo con tanto di clausola rescissoria. C'è anche la famiglia Donnarumma che ha delle ruggini con Milan, causate dal fatto che il club, club anno fa, scaricò il fratello Antonio. Lo stesso Gigio non ha mai detto pubblicamente di voler restare al Milan".



Mamma mia come si fanno a sparare certe boiate? Antonio donnarumma è stato venduto un anno prima che comprammo gigio. Quindi se davvero erano incavolati, non venivano proprio. La malafede di certi giornalisti è fin troppo evidente


----------



## er piscio de gatto (7 Giugno 2017)

Attenzione: se i giornalisti fossero esseri umani senzienti e obiettivi, dovrebbero far notare che a far andar via il fratello fu la vecchia dirigenza, mica la nuova.


----------

